# Oatmeal Milk & Honey OLD BrambleBerry Recipe



## bbraneff (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone know how to replicate the old OMH recipe from BrambleBerry?  That used to be my favorite scent and best seller but I do not care as much for the scent the reformulated in Sept.  

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jblaney (Jun 18, 2015)

I think sweetcakes version smells similar.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, you posted the thread twice, in the other one is one reply


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh noooooo! I didn't know they had reformulated. That's another one of my standards. Wah!!!


----------



## bbrown (Jun 18, 2015)

I hate when place reformulate!  It drives me bonkers!


----------



## bbraneff (Jun 18, 2015)

Jblaney.  Thanks I will try sweetcakes.

Navigator.  It smells like play dough for the first few weeks then just smells like almond....   unimpressive.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 18, 2015)

bbraneff said:


> Jblaney.  Thanks I will try sweetcakes.
> 
> Navigator.  It smells like play dough for the first few weeks then just smells like almond....   unimpressive.



Oh crap, that doesn't sound like something I'd pay $22 dollars a pound for. You know, I used to order a lot from Southern Soapers before they went out of business, and I haven't ordered from them again since they re-opened as Soapalooza. I wonder if it's time to try them out again. I don't hear many people here mentioning them. Anyone have any experience with them lately?


----------



## bbraneff (Jun 19, 2015)

Navigator... I haven't used soapapalooza but I would be willing to buy some sample product.  I only used brambleberry for fragrances.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 19, 2015)

bbraneff said:


> Navigator... I haven't used soapapalooza but I would be willing to buy some sample product.  I only used brambleberry for fragrances.



I'm curious about them. Southern Soapers was a very popular site at one time. When they were going out of business, theirs were some of the FOs that I ordered that I swore weren't the same, and they insisted they were. I don't know if other people had the same experience, and it left a bad taste in their mouth, too. I've been surprised that since they reopened under a new name, that I just don't hear very much about them any more. It makes me wonder why. Their prices are not cheap, but they have a flat shipping rate of $9.95, which helps offset their higher prices. Maybe it's time to check them out again. They used to have some really nice FOs.


----------



## bbraneff (Jun 19, 2015)

If you do let me know.  I am curious too.


----------



## lsg (Jun 19, 2015)

Dahila said:


> Welcome to the forum, you posted the thread twice, in the other one is one reply



I merged both threads.


----------

